# Idiot car driver



## 113016

Check this idiot car driver video.
Doesn't know how to filter, like far to many

http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/motoring/motoringnews/crash-caught-on-camera-11363859513596


----------



## Kev1

what a numpty


----------



## KeithChesterfield

And recently at local road works ........... 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

The driver of the car is without doubt an idiot but surely the lorry driver must have anticipated that the car was going to pull out in front of him. He reacts well once the collision has taken place but the whole incident could have had a dire conclusion on such a busy road. 

I know that the lorry driver had the right of way but that never looks good on your tombstone. The art to good driving is all in the planning and anticipating what someone else is likely to do. I was taught to treat everyone else on the road as an idiot...I am rarely proved wrong!

Terry


----------



## 113016

It is quite possible that the truck driver was looking ahead and not down into the bottom left corner of his windscreen. Don't forget the car came from behind and also the view from the camera is possibly not the view the driver had.
We also don't know if another vehicle was alongside the offside of the truck!


----------



## timtang

The lorry driver was tailgating the lorry in front at a place where traffic is likely to be entering the motorway.

Typical.


----------



## 113016

timtang said:


> The lorry driver was tailgating the lorry in front at a place where traffic is likely to be entering the motorway.
> 
> Typical.


 He was probably creeping up on the truck in front, and if he had pulled out earlier, and taken a few minutes longer, to overtake the truck in front, you would most probably say, he was hogging the middle lane.


----------



## sennen523

Hi All,

This bad driving (entry onto motorways) is becoming a serious problem in this country. Most young car drivers have no idea how to do this safely.

I am always extra vigilent driving the Motorhome in lane 1, near slip roads. I have been "road raged"by a Mercedes driver because I didn't brake hard or change lanes, presumably !!

In Spain and France you don't get this problem and we need to take a lesson from them.


sennen523.


----------



## gloworm

we seem to have a lynch mob on here,
good job the lorry driver had it all on camera, god knows what he may have got accused of.


----------



## 113016

gloworm said:


> we seem to have a lynch mob on here,
> good job the lorry driver had it all on camera, god knows what he may have got accused of.


Not sure where you are coming from, as only one poster, and a non member at that has said anything detrimental about the trucker!


----------



## gloworm

Sorry Grath, I read two, and don't think the lorry driver was at fault, he probably should have stayed in bed :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

Tingtang please post on here when you go on the roads, I'll give it a miss that day

tony


----------



## Spiritofherald

If we assume the lorry driver had a similar view to the camera (and I agree that this might not be the case) then I think his driving was bordering on negligent. Even if you're in the right legally speaking it doesn't make sense to try and enforce the law when travelling at speed - leave that to the police (although they're rarely there when you need them ).


----------



## raynipper

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> The driver of the car is without doubt an idiot but surely the lorry driver must have anticipated that the car was going to pull out in front of him. He reacts well once the collision has taken place but the whole incident could have had a dire conclusion on such a busy road.
> 
> I know that the lorry driver had the right of way but that never looks good on your tombstone. The art to good driving is all in the planning and anticipating what someone else is likely to do. I was taught to treat everyone else on the road as an idiot...I am rarely proved wrong!
> 
> Terry


Even the best HGV driver can't make allowances for all the idiots now on the roads. 
Most car drivers have no concept of the difficulties truck drivers have to endure.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

raynipper said:


> Geriatricbackpacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driver of the car is without doubt an idiot but surely the lorry driver must have anticipated that the car was going to pull out in front of him. He reacts well once the collision has taken place but the whole incident could have had a dire conclusion on such a busy road.
> 
> I know that the lorry driver had the right of way but that never looks good on your tombstone. The art to good driving is all in the planning and anticipating what someone else is likely to do. I was taught to treat everyone else on the road as an idiot...I am rarely proved wrong!
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> Even the best HGV driver can't make allowances for all the idiots now on the roads.
> Most car drivers have no concept of the difficulties truck drivers have to endure.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Ray, unless they have been there and done it, most have absolutely no idea.  I suppose driving a M/H gives a little insight, but no where near the full experience.
Mrs G has always said that every car driver should experience what it is like to drive a truck and under differing road conditions/
I would expect the same could be said about cyclists from both perspectives!


----------



## barryd

Ok so the car driver is a pillock. However it seems to me that as the car was approaching the lorry decreased the gap between him and the lorry in front. This is most definately a tactic deployed only in the UK where it seems both cars and lorries take great delight in not letting people in.

I guess he didnt bargain on the car driver still going for it. 

Totally avoidable by the waggon driver if you ask me. Im not saying he is at fault but if anything you should increase the gap between vehicles to allow others in at junctions not suddenly decrease it.


----------



## 113016

barryd said:


> Ok so the car driver is a pillock. However it seems to me that as the car was approaching the lorry decreased the gap between him and the lorry in front. This is most definately a tactic deployed only in the UK where it seems both cars and lorries take great delight in not letting people in.
> 
> I guess he didnt bargain on the car driver still going for it.
> 
> Totally avoidable by the waggon driver if you ask me. Im not saying he is at fault but if anything you should increase the gap between vehicles to allow others in at junctions not suddenly decrease it.


barry, a trucker aint going to slow 40 ton down at every junction, not forgetting, he was probably gaining on the other truck and preparing to overtake. 
troll?
:lol: :lol:

a joke after your post in another thread :lol:


----------



## PaulW2

barryd said:


> Totally avoidable by the waggon driver if you ask me. Im not saying he is at fault but if anything you should increase the gap between vehicles to allow others in at junctions not suddenly decrease it.


Agreed. You could see exactly what was going to happen: he should have anticipated it.

It is more of a pain to vary one's speed in a lorry. However, in this case he closed the gap precisely where he should have been extra vigilant of traffic trying to join.

Some lorry drivers drive better than others. They have a duty to take special care.

Of course the car driver behaved like a muppet. But a professional HGV driver should have anticipated and avoided that incident.


----------



## raynipper

Trucks need space and time to slow or speed up. You can't just turn on the HP and zoom off.
I have many times seen cars entering from the slip road with a death wish. Some hurtle across three lanes and some stop dead just as there is a space.
Beggars beleif at times.

ray.


----------



## 113016

Lets get something straight.
It is the car drivers responsibility to filter in, and not the trucks drivers responsibility to slow down. Far to many car drivers, think they can push in  
Well, it just does not work when 1 ton tries to push 40 ton :lol:


----------



## barryd

Sorry Grath and Ray I dont buy that. We all know 40 ton trucks take an age to build up speed. We have all sat behind them side by side for 15 miles on the flipping A1 havent we which to me just shows (some of them) a complete bloody mindedness and lack of consideration.

I could be wrong but I suspect just possibly an element of that here. Definate sudden close of the gap in a F*** you gesture followed by, Oh bugger! I wasnt expecting that. I could be wrong but even if it wasnt the case a professional driver should be so much more advanced and aware than your average numpty in a Civic who may never have been on a motorway before. They should know better and allow for that.


----------



## 113016

Barry, a truck can't suddenly do anything :lol:


----------



## barryd

Grath said:


> Barry, a truck can't suddenly do anything :lol:


Yeah they can. They can pull out quick enough when they see you coming flying up behind them! :evil:


----------



## 113016

barryd said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, a truck can't suddenly do anything :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. They can pull out quick enough when they see you coming flying up behind them! :evil:
Click to expand...

They can't suddenly speed up  they have less acceleration than your supercharged Kontiki :lol: 
Honestly Barry, you want to go for a trip in one and experience first hand. I am sure you will change your mind.
I am not saying all truckers are perfect, infact there are many who are total crap. But in this case, the driver did nothing wrong!


----------



## PaulW2

Had he done that on his test he would surely have failed. You are taught to constantly be aware of what is going on around you in order to avoid incidents. On roundabouts, where traffic joins and so on. 

So yes, it was the car driver's fault. He drove like a muppet. But a professional HGV driver should most certainly have anticipated that incident.

You should constantly be scanning what is happening on the sliproad as you are driving past. (Don't we all do precisely that in the normal course of events anyway?)

Car drivers will do stupid things. And by paying attention you can avoid 80% of the accidents that those car drivers would otherwise cause.

In a sense it's like riding a bike. You have to drive defensively to compensate for the errors in the driving of others. And you know that you avoid many, many accidents by doing so. In the motorcycling case to protect yourself: in the case of the lorry or coach driver because you are a professional who knows better and because you can do much more damage.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

I am only calling it as I see it from the evidence on the video. 
I don't think that the lorry was tailgating the one in front, in fact the constant gap between the two right up to the point of impact indicates to me that he maintained a constant speed throughout. However also indicates that he doesn't react to the car driver who is blatantly running out of road and will either have to swerve to his nearside (a better option in this scenario as I can't see any indication of a vehicle in that lane) or pull out in front of the truck. 
If I had attended this and was presented with the evidence of the video I would have probably reported both drivers (obviously there are witness accounts and circumstances we can't foretell which would have to be taken into consideration).
It's very similar to the scenario where a driver who pulls out at a junction when they see an oncoming vehicle indicating left and the vehicles collide because the other driver continues straight on without turning or checking their speed. 

I also wonder, had the driver in lane 1 been in a car and the vehicle pulling out had been a lorry, would the driver in lane 1 have eased off to allow space?

Motorway discipline in this country is not very good, possibly a fault as drivers can pass their test without driving on one. It certainly didn't help as the motorway lanes were first referred to as the slow, middle and fast lanes. 

Terry


----------



## raynipper

Hummmmm, words from the 'wise' eh?

Ray.


----------



## 113016

Grath said:


> Lets get something straight.
> It is the car drivers responsibility to filter in, and not the trucks drivers responsibility to slow down. Far to many car drivers, think they can push in
> Well, it just does not work when 1 ton tries to push 40 ton :lol:


The bottom line is in the above quote


----------



## 113016

Without talking about this particular incident, I wonder how many have noticed that on mainland Europe, the lane and filtering discipline is so much better than here, where we all think we are the worlds best drivers  :lol: 
It is very doubtful that this would have happened in, lets say France except on the Paris Ring Rd


----------



## shingi

I'm sure in the early days of motorways, on going down the slip road to join the main stream, there used to be "Give way" signs which since then for some reason have long since gone disappeared. This is why now that vehicles charge down the slip road with a total disregard for those already on the motorway.

In France (and many other European countries) they have "You do not have priority" signs when joining a m/way, which is what we should have in the UK and would go some way to stop some of these idiot drivers. I'm off to buy a windscreen camera right now !


----------



## miketimes

You can clearly see 2.5 car lengths between lorries on impact despite the camera lens that makes the lorry in front look further away.


The lorry managed to stop with ease, but spare a thought for what if had there been a lorry 2.5 car lengths behind him during this emergency slow down.

It is clear the lorry driver speeded up and closed the gap to 2.5 car lengths maliciously/ dangerously and it is also clear that seems reasonable to one or two fools on here.


----------



## miketimes

Safe stopping distance of a lorry at motorway speed is 27 car lengths :wink: 

Fancy a lorry at that speed 2.5 car lengths behind your family in a car ?


----------



## ThursdaysChild

1. We don't know for how long the driver had been approaching the truck in front.
2. The car driver failed to assess the closing gap.
3. The car driver could have accelerated into the gap. He did not.
4. The car driver had the option of allowing the lorry to pass before pulling on to the main road.
5. Had the lorry driver known that the car was about to hit him, he would undoubtedly have tried evasive action.
6. BUT if he had traffic on his right, there was no way he could pull away from the car without causing another collision.

In previous discussions I have decried the lack of training given to new drivers in the safe joining of major roads. Driving Instructors are woefully lacking in this respect, as is overall training in driving on high speed roads.
It seems that they believe that simply putting on the right flasher is an instruction for everyone else to watch out and get out of the way.
They haven't an ounce of situational/speed awareness, nor do they know if vehicles on the inside lane are themselves being overtaken, and therefore incapable of moving out of the way.

Perhaps this deeply annoying and dangerous habit is just another instance of the breakdown of respect and good manners in our society.

Me. More. Now.


----------



## 113016

One thing to avoid though, is trying to filter in and coming to a dead stop.
I was once coming around the M25 going down a hill, when a driver was coming down the slip rd to filter in and he stopped, and then pulled out in front of me when I was only a couple of hundred yards away.
Had he have not stopped, he could have driven out in front of me with out any problem, but to pull out when he did   
Well, I managed to avoid him as the vehicle alongside did see what was happening and gave me room to swerve. Otherwise, there could have been 26 ton of petroleum liquid all over the rd
There was no way, I could have slowed down in the short distance.


----------



## miketimes

Grath said:


> One thing to avoid though, is trying to filter in and coming to a dead stop.
> I was once coming around the M25 going down a hill, when a driver was coming down the slip rd to filter in and he stopped, and then pulled out in front of me when I was only a couple of hundred yards away.
> Had he have not stopped, he could have driven out in front of me with out any problem, but to pull out when he did
> Well, I managed to avoid him as the vehicle alongside did see what was happening and gave me room to swerve. Otherwise, there could have been 26 ton of petroleum liquid all over the rd
> There was no way, I could have slowed down in the short distance.


You in a petrol tanker.

You have got complacent and reckless in your judgement on this post and hopefully you will be of retirement age.


----------



## 113016

miketimes said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to avoid though, is trying to filter in and coming to a dead stop.
> I was once coming around the M25 going down a hill, when a driver was coming down the slip rd to filter in and he stopped, and then pulled out in front of me when I was only a couple of hundred yards away.
> Had he have not stopped, he could have driven out in front of me with out any problem, but to pull out when he did
> Well, I managed to avoid him as the vehicle alongside did see what was happening and gave me room to swerve. Otherwise, there could have been 26 ton of petroleum liquid all over the rd
> There was no way, I could have slowed down in the short distance.
> 
> 
> 
> You in a petrol tanker.
> 
> You have got complacent and reckless in your judgement on this post and hopefully you will be of retirement age.
Click to expand...

Troll


----------



## miketimes

I put it politely, but take it you can not take constructive valid criticism and resort to abuse, which backs up the attitude you possess when making driving judgements.

All the best and a happy xmas to you too :wink:


----------



## 113016

miketimes said:


> I put it politely, but take it you can not take constructive valid criticism and resort to abuse, which backs up the attitude you possess when making driving judgements.
> 
> All the best and a happy xmas to you too :wink:


You come on here and on your first post, you called some members fools.
You cannot expect anybody to take you serious.
You are just out to cause trouble.
Go away!


----------



## miketimes

Is that the first post must be talking garbage judgement you have spouted and concluded with evidence clearly to the contrary from your own words :lol: :lol: 

The trouble is you see a poorly driven civic in a collision and can not see the bigger or get beyond it 

 

As for taking me serious, what do I care, as I have no reputation to defend, but it has been good to try and attempt to educate all be it hard work :wink:


----------



## 113016

miketimes said:


> Is that the first post must be talking garbage judgement you have spouted and concluded with evidence clearly to the contrary from your own words :lol: :lol:
> 
> The trouble is you see a poorly driven civic in a collision and can not see the bigger or get beyond it
> 
> 
> 
> As for taking me serious, what do I care, as I have no reputation to defend, but it has been good to try and attempt to educate all be it hard work :wink:


Had you come on and disagreed without calling a few members fools, you may have gained some respect, but as you have shown you are only here to cause trouble, what can you expect :lol:


----------



## drcotts

We cannot say for certain who is totally to blame as we dont know what the lorry driver was doing. he may have been falling asleep, reading his next drop paperwork, texting or whatever and not even seen the car or even looking out of the windscreen.
He may have been driving totally correctly

The car driver obvioulsy has no idea how to enter a motorway from a slip road but to say the Lorry driver was blameless is not 100% correct.

Thats the trouble with dash cameras (and I have 2) they only tell the story in front of the lens.


----------



## adonisito

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In Spain and France you don't get this problem and we need to take a lesson from them.
> 
> Can't agree with that, especially in France, drivers attempt to enter from the slip roads at a far too slow speed, I've lost count of the amount of times I've said, "come on, speed up, pull out" as we chug along the inside lane unable to pull out to the middle lane.


----------



## PaulW2

This truck driver was out of line. As I mentioned he would have failed his test for this behaviour. But he also failed to do what we would all do in the circumstances - monitor and adjust for what is going on around him.

There are rules of the road. But a great deal of what happens on the road is not governed by those rules.

It is always a fine choreography based on understanding, intuition and consideration. Without that choreography it will be chaos.

And it's behaviour that is learned over many years. So we all need to make the correct allowances for those who are a bit less skilled.

Consider how one walks through crowds. Thousands of people manage to filter past and dodge each other without any contact. No rules or guidelines but we all manage it. It's in large part this innate human behaviour that keeps us safe. On the roads and in crowds. We all make small compensatory adjustments all the time. Provided we have the right attitude.

Why did he fail to do what comes so naturally to us all in crowds and on the roads? My guess is that he probably displayed the thing that so often gets in the way: a large chip on his shoulder.

We've all seen other drivers, and truck drivers, who behave this way. They tailgate. They thunder up to slip roads, intimidating others and making no allowances. They switch lanes when that blocks the traffic for hundreds of other vehicles. 

There is too much bad HGV driving out there. And jobsworth 'I was within my rights' driving is part of it.


----------



## 113016

The last I am going to say on this subject, is that to be honest, the trucker most probably did not expect the car to pull out and when the car did, it was too late!!
Lets face it, would you pull out in front of a large truck  
Even an inexperienced driver wouldn't, as they are usually quite timid.


----------



## PaulW2

Possibly Grath.

However it's difficult to know what he might have thought the car was going to do instead. One's intuitive knowledge of movement and momentum would surely have shouted: 'Houston, we we have a problem!' before the collision. (Unless, for instance, one deliberately resolved to hold one's ground as in a game of chicken.)

And the car? the driver was obviously aware of the lorry. And presumably thought the lorry would let him in. He was mistaken, obviously. But he presumably didn't realise that he was endangering his life. He probably thought he was in this fine choreography and would be let in.

The car driver was clearly wrong. But I do wonder about the attitude of the lorry driver.


----------



## bognormike

Seems a strange thread for a new member to use 5 "free" posts? Maybe mr times will subscribe and continue to contribute to this and other threads? :roll:


----------



## PaulW2

bognormike said:


> Seems a strange thread for a new member to use 5 "free" posts? Maybe mr times will subscribe and continue to contribute to this and other threads? :roll:


Maybe we have a small set of non-subscribers who periodically pop up under different names? It would seem strange for a person to come in - as it were from the street - to comment on a particular topic and then disappear.


----------



## tony50

You will always find people stupid things whilst driving such as in this video, I have made mistakes myself (not like that one ).
But as a commercial vehicle Instructor told me whilst I was learning how to drive HGV , " you are on the road to avoid an accident not just to make sure it's not your fault ".

Tony A.


----------



## Sprinta

as a long time motorcyclist, member of the IAM, with Police roadcraft training I assume every time I get on the road either on 2, 4 or more wheels that every driver around me is intent on killing me. 

Judging by the carnage I see almost every day, driving standards are dropping faster than a politicians ethics


----------



## teamsaga

Hi
surely all the errors are the car drivers. He had options, he could have accelerated into the available space or slowed and dropped in behind the truck. 
It looks as if he does not even realise there is a truck alongside him.


----------



## valphil

ok having watch the vid , from the very beginning the truck is gaining on the one in front , on purpose , no he's just going faster , the camera is as it says a dash camera , drivers dont generally sit on the dash so what you see is not what the driver see's , exactly the same thing happened to me M1 north / M18 junc very busy traffic doing about 35 mph I pulled into the middle lane before I got there to let traffic enter the M1 , I'm following a white van leaving a good distance , a few hundred yards passed the junction there's a car between me and the white van signaling me onto the hard shoulder . apparently she came on at the M18 and went straight into the middle lane to let other cars on . the rear of her car caught my nearside step , the car slid round my bumper and I ended up pushing the rear of her car . I never saw a thing . when I got back to the yard I got my car reversed it up to the lorry bumper and guess what I couldn't see it , nor could the transport manager , you can not see it under your side door or front corner , fortunatly there are a load of cctv camera's there so when she went to the police to charge me with dangerous driving they ended up doing her for same . and before you say we have loads of mirrors , you can check them and all is ok , these things happen in seconds .. as a matter of interest to other truckers on here I had a DAF 105 and it has the worst all round vision of anything I've driven in 40 years of class 1 before you all shoot me down please have a look from a truck seat .....  Phil


----------



## olley

Funny how we all watch the same video, but all have different opinions on what happened.  here is my take on it.

If you watch, the car driver is clear of the lorry but for some reason slows down, he then drives into the lorry. 

The dash cam is up against the window and can see things the driver can't, the car once just forward of his mirrors is in his blind spot, if he saw the car on the slip road it is likely that he thought it had enough speed to get in front of him, which it did until it slowed down. 

I usually do one of two things at slip roads, if its a car, fend for yourself, if its a lorry either change to the outside lane, or slow down. 
I have lost count of the amount of times I have changed lanes for cars only to find they sit beside me, stopping getting back in the inside lane. 
The other option is to slow to let them out, but if I slow down, they slow down too! I daren't speed up incase they do pull out, so we both end up nearly stopping. After that's happened to you a few times, you just think bugger it.

Ian


----------



## coppo

My word, its a wonder that person in the car wasn't killed, they must have had a death wish.

A lorry in the inside lane driving within the 56 MPH limit and a manoeuvre like that is pulled :roll: 

Amazed some people can think the trucker to blame. It just shows you with this thread, different people opinions on accidents, no wonder some perform blatant, kamikaze errors and then say to the insurance company ''It was his fault, I did nothing wrong''

Paul.


----------



## 113016

I also had a similar situation. I was in Irun, Spain and my truck was parked in a roadside truck park, similar to a bus stop bay. Unknown to me, while my attention was elsewhere, a convoy exceptional escort car pulled up and parked diagonally across the front near side corner of my cab, and completely out of my view! Literally, just inches away!
I looked ahead, to check the road was clear, and no pedestrians were there, checked all my nearside mirrors as I was to pull out to my left as I was on the continental side of the road and all seemed clear.
I started to pull out and felt a very slight bit of resistance.
Well you know what happened, I pushed the car forward, as I just could not see it. he shouldn't have been there as he was parked half out on the road, and in any case, as an escort vehicle driver, he should have known better.
The Guarda Civil were called and they quickly decided, it was not my fault!
These large trucks do have serious blind spots. Some of the very new trucks now have an extra mirror showing across the front of the cab, which would be a help, but the driver only has one pair of eyes.
Incidentally, the only other accident that I had during my over 12 years International Trucking was a rear shunt, after I had stopped!
Probably lucky, but not bad for about 30 trips to Spain, Portugal and Italy per year!


----------



## barryd

coppo said:


> My word, its a wonder that person in the car wasn't killed, they must have had a death wish.
> 
> A lorry in the inside lane driving within the 56 MPH limit and a manoeuvre like that is pulled :roll:
> 
> Amazed some people can think the trucker to blame. It just shows you with this thread, different people opinions on accidents, no wonder some perform blatant, kamikaze errors and then say to the insurance company ''It was his fault, I did nothing wrong''
> 
> Paul.


I dont think anyone thinks the lorry driver is totally to blame. The car driver was clearly just not aware of what he was doing. I and others could be totally wrong about the possibility that he speeded up or closed the gap on purpose. As Grath points out (and he should know) they cant do anything in a hurry.

However. I have been a biker most of my life and although a bike and a lorry couldnt be more different there is one thing we should have in common. You should assume everyone around you is an idiot. Harder in a lorry I suppose but on a bike you have to assume this at your most vunerable points like junctions etc. Cover the break, make allowences for potential unobservant car drivers.

A lorry is big and cumbersome and can do a hell of a lot of damage. They should be like the biker. Always alert for Johnny car driver who might be on the motorway for the first time.

That said. We all make mistakes and driving a big rig for 400 miles at 56 mph must be hard. Just takes a second I suppose of distraction and this sort of thing happens.


----------



## valphil

I'm sure a lot of truckers are as aware as bikers , I just don't know what else the driver could have done , the car comes from behind him in his blind spot , we cant slow down at every junc just incase Phil


----------



## coppo

barryd said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My word, its a wonder that person in the car wasn't killed, they must have had a death wish.
> 
> A lorry in the inside lane driving within the 56 MPH limit and a manoeuvre like that is pulled :roll:
> 
> Amazed some people can think the trucker to blame. It just shows you with this thread, different people opinions on accidents, no wonder some perform blatant, kamikaze errors and then say to the insurance company ''It was his fault, I did nothing wrong''
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone thinks the lorry driver is totally to blame. The car driver was clearly just not aware of what he was doing. I and others could be totally wrong about the possibility that he speeded up or closed the gap on purpose. As Grath points out (and he should know) they cant do anything in a hurry.
> 
> However. I have been a biker most of my life and although a bike and a lorry couldnt be more different there is one thing we should have in common. You should assume everyone around you is an idiot. Harder in a lorry I suppose but on a bike you have to assume this at your most vunerable points like junctions etc. Cover the break, make allowences for potential unobservant car drivers.
> 
> A lorry is big and cumbersome and can do a hell of a lot of damage. They should be like the biker. Always alert for Johnny car driver who might be on the motorway for the first time.
> 
> That said. We all make mistakes and driving a big rig for 400 miles at 56 mph must be hard. Just takes a second I suppose of distraction and this sort of thing happens.
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Barry.

First you say ''totally avoidable by the lorry driver'' in one post and then ''definite closing of the gap by the lorry driver in a F--- you gesture'' in another post :?

You can spout any highway code, DVLA, advanced institute of driving paraphernalia, paragraph 3, subsection 6 you want. I hope to high heaven that I,m no where near that idiot in that car on a road. EVER.

Or near you on the road, come to think of it. :lol: :lol:

Paul.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

coppo said:


> My word, its a wonder that person in the car wasn't killed, they must have had a death wish.
> 
> A lorry in the inside lane driving within the 56 MPH limit and a manoeuvre like that is pulled :roll:
> 
> Amazed some people can think the trucker to blame. It just shows you with this thread, different people opinions on accidents, no wonder some perform blatant, kamikaze errors and then say to the insurance company ''It was his fault, I did nothing wrong''
> 
> Paul.


I don't think that the lorry driver is to blame _per se_ the bulk of responsibility lies with the person who pulled out from the on ramp onto the motorway. However, all drivers have a responsibility to drive to a reasonable standard and that includes adjusting to another's mistake if they are able to do so. The argument about the dash cam having a better view than the driver doesn't take into account the drivers peripheral vision, the ability to move their head to observe where any potential danger might be coming from.

I think we have all experienced bad drivers in all manner of vehicles in all sorts of situations and quite probably made mistakes ourselves (I would be the firs to throw my hands up and admit I have).

Terry


----------



## locrep

The lorry driver in my opinion should be ashamed of his actions or should I say lack off.


----------



## GEMMY

Rubbish

tony


----------



## locrep

Why?


----------



## barryd

coppo said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My word, its a wonder that person in the car wasn't killed, they must have had a death wish.
> 
> A lorry in the inside lane driving within the 56 MPH limit and a manoeuvre like that is pulled :roll:
> 
> Amazed some people can think the trucker to blame. It just shows you with this thread, different people opinions on accidents, no wonder some perform blatant, kamikaze errors and then say to the insurance company ''It was his fault, I did nothing wrong''
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone thinks the lorry driver is totally to blame. The car driver was clearly just not aware of what he was doing. I and others could be totally wrong about the possibility that he speeded up or closed the gap on purpose. As Grath points out (and he should know) they cant do anything in a hurry.
> 
> However. I have been a biker most of my life and although a bike and a lorry couldnt be more different there is one thing we should have in common. You should assume everyone around you is an idiot. Harder in a lorry I suppose but on a bike you have to assume this at your most vunerable points like junctions etc. Cover the break, make allowences for potential unobservant car drivers.
> 
> A lorry is big and cumbersome and can do a hell of a lot of damage. They should be like the biker. Always alert for Johnny car driver who might be on the motorway for the first time.
> 
> That said. We all make mistakes and driving a big rig for 400 miles at 56 mph must be hard. Just takes a second I suppose of distraction and this sort of thing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell Barry.
> 
> First you say ''totally avoidable by the lorry driver'' in one post and then ''definite closing of the gap by the lorry driver in a F--- you gesture'' in another post :?
> 
> You can spout any highway code, DVLA, advanced institute of driving paraphernalia, paragraph 3, subsection 6 you want. I hope to high heaven that I,m no where near that idiot in that car on a road. EVER.
> 
> Or near you on the road, come to think of it. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Good point! Although I doubt I could spout anything from the highway code as I cant remember any of it.

I was just trying to contribute a normal opinioned reply to a a sensible thread but i knew I was biting off more than I can chew. Im the worst driver in the world.

I got my license in 1983 two weeks after my 17th birthday and got my first points 2 weeks later. 30 years later and about 40 points I finally last week got back a clean driving license. I daren't go out in the car. I keep looking at the new license all crisp and clean without condemnation written all over it and codes that sound like really bad crimes and it makes me feel all clean and good about myself.

I know when I am out of my depth. I have no idea who was at fault. Maybe there was a chicken in the road that we couldnt see. I dunno!


----------



## raynipper

The car (Honda) crossed a dotted white line into the path of the truck. 
Dotted white lines denote give way and a solid white line means stop or do not cross.

Seemples. Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

Locrep, if you have to ask why..................you shouldn't drive again until you had lessons on the highway code.

tony


----------



## locrep

Dotted or solid lines of any colour or shape, I have the right of way so bugger off, doe's not excuse a driver from not attempting to avoid an accident, if that had been one of our youngsters who had made this mistake due to inexperience would posters be so willing to say the professional driver was within his or her rights not to bother to avoid such an incident which could have led to a very serious accident.


----------



## locrep

Sorry Gemmy I do not wish to be rude, but I do not understand why you think the lorry driver should not attempt to avoid someone else's mistake.


----------



## GEMMY

The trucker was on the MAIN road, the car was attempting to JOIN, 

The car SHOULD give way and join when safe to do so. PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## coppo

barryd said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My word, its a wonder that person in the car wasn't killed, they must have had a death wish.
> 
> A lorry in the inside lane driving within the 56 MPH limit and a manoeuvre like that is pulled :roll:
> 
> Amazed some people can think the trucker to blame. It just shows you with this thread, different people opinions on accidents, no wonder some perform blatant, kamikaze errors and then say to the insurance company ''It was his fault, I did nothing wrong''
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone thinks the lorry driver is totally to blame. The car driver was clearly just not aware of what he was doing. I and others could be totally wrong about the possibility that he speeded up or closed the gap on purpose. As Grath points out (and he should know) they cant do anything in a hurry.
> 
> However. I have been a biker most of my life and although a bike and a lorry couldnt be more different there is one thing we should have in common. You should assume everyone around you is an idiot. Harder in a lorry I suppose but on a bike you have to assume this at your most vunerable points like junctions etc. Cover the break, make allowences for potential unobservant car drivers.
> 
> A lorry is big and cumbersome and can do a hell of a lot of damage. They should be like the biker. Always alert for Johnny car driver who might be on the motorway for the first time.
> 
> That said. We all make mistakes and driving a big rig for 400 miles at 56 mph must be hard. Just takes a second I suppose of distraction and this sort of thing happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell Barry.
> 
> First you say ''totally avoidable by the lorry driver'' in one post and then ''definite closing of the gap by the lorry driver in a F--- you gesture'' in another post :?
> 
> You can spout any highway code, DVLA, advanced institute of driving paraphernalia, paragraph 3, subsection 6 you want. I hope to high heaven that I,m no where near that idiot in that car on a road. EVER.
> 
> Or near you on the road, come to think of it. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point! Although I doubt I could spout anything from the highway code as I cant remember any of it.
> 
> I was just trying to contribute a normal opinioned reply to a a sensible thread but i knew I was biting off more than I can chew. Im the worst driver in the world.
> 
> I got my license in 1983 two weeks after my 17th birthday and got my first points 2 weeks later. 30 years later and about 40 points I finally last week got back a clean driving license. I daren't go out in the car. I keep looking at the new license all crisp and clean without condemnation written all over it and codes that sound like really bad crimes and it makes me feel all clean and good about myself.
> 
> I know when I am out of my depth. I have no idea who was at fault. Maybe there was a chicken in the road that we couldnt see. I dunno!
Click to expand...

Barry, I,m probably not the best driver on here, I consider myself to be a decent, average driver, that's all.

You ONLY have to be a decent, average driver though to work this one out.

Paul.


----------



## rosalan

Barry mentions the 'Idiots' on the road.... when I first learned to drive, I had lessons from a lorry driver who gave this advice ...The roads are full of idiots doing the unexpected but the biggest potential idiot is you, for you do not expect to make mistakes..... which we are all capable of.

In reality is it not amazing how few accidents there are on the road. With the wide cross section of people who drive, from every level of intelligence, age and nationality sometimes on the phone, drunk or distracted, we mostly seem to muddle through without treating our vehicles like bumper cars, even in the densest inner city traffic.

Alan


----------



## valphil

locrep as I explained earlier the car would have been totally in his blind spot , he would not have seen it


----------



## raynipper

locrep said:


> Dotted or solid lines of any colour or shape, I have the right of way so bugger off, doe's not excuse a driver from not attempting to avoid an accident, if that had been one of our youngsters who had made this mistake due to inexperience would posters be so willing to say the professional driver was within his or her rights not to bother to avoid such an incident which could have led to a very serious accident.


I didn't say anything like your implying. I would assume the truck driver would have taken any necessary avoiding action if he had seen or been aware of a likely impact.
But unless we were sitting where the truck driver was and could see what he could see we are all making wild assumptions.

Ray.


----------



## locrep

Gemmy, you are missing the point, the car driver is an idiot and the professional driver should have taking the correct action to at least attempt to avoid the accident.

Could you imagine him in the transport office explaining the incident, I had the right of way boss, so I decided to put lives at risk along with your £100,000 lorry, but I had right away.


----------



## peribro

I suggest that those who think the lorry driver was even partly to blame should watch the video again. Whilst watching it, try to imagine what the lorry driver would have seen from where he was sitting bearing in mind that he was further back from the windscreen than the camera, over to the right of it and sitting higher up. I can fully imagine that he was completely unsighted and I think he should be congratulated for the apparent calm and professional way in which he moved his own vehicle and the uninvited guest on to the hard shoulder.


----------



## PaulW2

It is the car driver's fault. But the lorry driver violated the Highway Code and safe driving standards. He is not in the clear. 

He should have been able to avoid that accident.


----------



## locrep

raynipper said:


> locrep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted or solid lines of any colour or shape, I have the right of way so bugger off, doe's not excuse a driver from not attempting to avoid an accident, if that had been one of our youngsters who had made this mistake due to inexperience would posters be so willing to say the professional driver was within his or her rights not to bother to avoid such an incident which could have led to a very serious accident.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything like your implying. I would assume the truck driver would have taken any necessary avoiding action if he had seen or been aware of a likely impact.
> But unless we were sitting where the truck driver was and could see what he could see we are all making wild assumptions.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Thats what the mirrors are there for.If that car driver stayed in the same lane & did not jump from the inner to outer filter lane at the last second, the lorry driver should have been aware there was an idiot on his/her near side.


----------



## locrep

peribro said:


> I suggest that those who think the lorry driver was even partly to blame should watch the video again. Whilst watching it, try to imagine what the lorry driver would have seen from where he was sitting bearing in mind that he was further back from the windscreen than the camera, over to the right of it and sitting higher up. I can fully imagine that he was completely unsighted and I think he should be congratulated for the apparent calm and professional way in which he moved his own vehicle and the uninvited guest on to the hard shoulder.


See my previous post, reference mirrors.


----------



## GEMMY

Locrep, what was in the truckers offside lane :?: 

tony


----------



## locrep

GEMMY said:


> Locrep, what was in the truckers offside lane :?:
> 
> tony


Probably another vehicle, but he could of used his brakes whilst checking.


----------



## GEMMY

Was the car driver BLIND, with a bluddy great truck beside him :roll: 

tony


----------



## locrep

GEMMY said:


> Was the car driver BLIND, with a bluddy great truck beside him :roll:
> 
> tony


No just a complete idiot, there are many of them out on the roads that we have to try our best to avoid even if we have the right of way.


----------



## prof20

The same thing happened on the A1 in Yorkshire near Wetherby in 2010.

THIS was the result. One very lucky woman.

As has been pointed out on this forum, the driver was high up and back from the windscreen, and never saw her. In fact he wasn't even aware of her for a considerable distance!

The traffic commission enquiry exonerated him and tests showed that he would not have seen her or even been aware of her across the front of his lorry.

More here:-

Click for Link.

Roger


----------



## PaulW2

To continue:

Highway code rule 126 requires a 2 second following distance. Everyone knows lorries need more. For instance:

http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk/stopping.htm

The lorry driver had a following distance of 1 second or less.

That is both illegal and highly dangerous. And it's simply incompetent truck driving.

Imagine cars trying to join a motorway where they encounter a line of artics travelling at 56 mph with a sub -1 second gap between them.

What happens? Either the cars come to a standstill, causing major problems. Or they filter dangerously, causing major problems.

Now what should the truck have done?

1. Maintain a 5 second gap.

2. Be very vigilant about cars joining. Ensure that he is able to brake or change lanes as appropriate.

The car is at fault. But the lorry driver was driving dangerously.


----------



## raynipper

It could be said that the latest trend in so called 'stylish' glass's frames create tunnel vision or a loss of peripheral vision. Many of them sport thick arms to enable a brand logo or name.

Personally I can't abide them.

Ray.


----------



## gloworm

I think the lorry driver behaved like he did because it was a set up to sell dash cams, if you notice in the video there was no panic, the lorry driver calmly slowed down, moved onto the hard shoulder and stopped, there was,nt any debris flying about, and no smoke coming from the cars tyres, and the lady doing the commentary had it off word perfect, just my opinion and I enjoyed the debate,


Thank you all

Eric


----------



## GEMMY

Rule 126

Stopping Distances. Drive at a speed that will allow you to stop well within the distance you can see to be clear. You should
•leave enough space between you and the vehicle in front so that you can pull up safely if it suddenly slows down or stops. The safe rule is never to get closer than the overall stopping distance (see Typical Stopping Distances diagram, shown below)
•allow at least a two-second gap between you and the vehicle in front on roads carrying faster-moving traffic and in tunnels where visibility is reduced. The gap should be at least doubled on wet roads and increased still further on icy roads
•remember, large vehicles and motorcycles need a greater distance to stop. If driving a large vehicle in a tunnel, you should allow a four-second gap between you and the vehicle in front.

Some of the rules in the Code are legal requirements. If these rules are disobeyed, a criminal offence is committed. Offenders may be fined, given penalty points on their licence or be disqualified from driving. In the most serious cases offenders may be sent to prison. Such rules are identified by the use of the words ‘MUST’ or ‘MUST NOT’


Notice the absence of "MUST AND MUST NOT" within rule 126

tony


----------



## hermanh

Lorry drivers are taught this manoeuvre along with the fact they should always read the road and be aware of keeping themselves the public and their lorry safe.

The lorry driver forums are appalled by his recklessness and the fact the lorry driver in front slowed down and stopped indicates the level of awareness they should practice.

It would have taken seconds to slow down and avoid this incident and the delay in his journey time rather than have the results of a deliberate provocative act pan out.


----------



## philoaks

hermanh said:


> Lorry drivers are taught this manoeuvre along with the fact they should always read the road and be aware of keeping themselves the public and their lorry safe.
> 
> The lorry driver forums are appalled by his recklessness and the fact the lorry driver in front slowed down and stopped indicates the level of awareness they should practice.
> 
> It would have taken seconds to slow down and avoid this incident and the delay in his journey time rather than have the results of a deliberate provocative act pan out.


You haven't got a brother called miketimes by any chance have you?


----------



## valphil

I never get involved in arguements about banking as I know nothing about it , maybe some on here should bare that in mind regarding trucks ... or at least sit in the drivers seat first ...and thats my last word of the subject .........Phil


----------



## PaulW2

GEMMY said:


> Rule 126
> 
> Notice the absence of "MUST AND MUST NOT" within rule 126
> 
> tony


It's all 'should' on both sides of this debate.

Rule 259:

259

Joining the motorway. When you join the motorway you will normally approach it from a road on the left (a slip road) or from an adjoining motorway. You should

give priority to traffic already on the motorway
check the traffic on the motorway and match your speed to fit safely into the traffic flow in the left-hand lane
not cross solid white lines that separate lanes or use the hard shoulder
stay on the slip road if it continues as an extra lane on the motorway
remain in the left-hand lane long enough to adjust to the speed of traffic before considering overtaking

More to the point, the Road Traffic Act 1988:

A failure on the part of a person to observe a provision of The Highway Code shall not of itself render that person liable to criminal proceedings of any kind but any such failure may in any proceedings (whether civil or criminal, and including proceedings for an offence under the Traffic Acts, the [1981 c. 14.] Public Passenger Vehicles Act 1981 or sections 18 to 23 of the [1985 c. 67.] Transport Act 1985) be relied upon by any party to the proceedings as tending to establish or negative any liability which is in question in those proceedings.[7]

I repeat: it was the car driver's fault, but the lorry driver behaved dangerously and without due care (ergo illegally), in violation of the Highway Code (ergo liable to legal proceedings), in violation of accepted good driving practice (i.e. not to a standard expected of a professional driver), and in a manner which would have failed the HGV driving test outright (i.e. not to a standard of competence which is required of drivers on our roads).


----------



## bigcats30

PaulW2 said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 126
> 
> Notice the absence of "MUST AND MUST NOT" within rule 126
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> It's all 'should' on both sides of this debate.
> 
> Rule 259:
> 
> 259
> 
> Joining the motorway. When you join the motorway you will normally approach it from a road on the left (a slip road) or from an adjoining motorway. You should
> 
> give priority to traffic already on the motorway
> check the traffic on the motorway and match your speed to fit safely into the traffic flow in the left-hand lane
> not cross solid white lines that separate lanes or use the hard shoulder
> stay on the slip road if it continues as an extra lane on the motorway
> remain in the left-hand lane long enough to adjust to the speed of traffic before considering overtaking
> 
> More to the point, the Road Traffic Act 1988:
> 
> A failure on the part of a person to observe a provision of The Highway Code shall not of itself render that person liable to criminal proceedings of any kind but any such failure may in any proceedings (whether civil or criminal, and including proceedings for an offence under the Traffic Acts, the [1981 c. 14.] Public Passenger Vehicles Act 1981 or sections 18 to 23 of the [1985 c. 67.] Transport Act 1985) be relied upon by any party to the proceedings as tending to establish or negative any liability which is in question in those proceedings.[7]
> 
> I repeat: it was the car driver's fault, but the lorry driver behaved dangerously and without due care (ergo illegally), in violation of the Highway Code (ergo liable to legal proceedings), in violation of accepted good driving practice (i.e. not to a standard expected of a professional driver), and in a manner which would have failed the HGV driving test outright (i.e. not to a standard of competence which is required of drivers on our roads).
Click to expand...

So why did a court find him (the HGV driver) not guilty and at no fault??

Because they have all the facts and we don't so just making assumptions based on a short video.


----------



## PaulW2

> So why did a court find him (the HGV driver) not guilty and at no fault??
> 
> Because they have all the facts and we don't so just making assumptions based on a short video.


Which court? I thought it was an insurance matter.


----------



## bigcats30

PaulW2 said:


> So why did a court find him (the HGV driver) not guilty and at no fault??
> 
> Because they have all the facts and we don't so just making assumptions based on a short video.
> 
> 
> 
> Which court? I thought it was an insurance matter.
Click to expand...

Well if you read the story (and find it elsewhere) they say the HGV driver was cleared of all fault....and no insurance claim made against him (two statements)

Insurance companies don't clear people of fault.


----------



## PaulW2

Insurance companies absolutely do clear people of fault. Attributing blame is at the heart of their business model. 

Where did you see any reference to it having gone to court?


----------



## bigcats30

PaulW2 said:


> Insurance companies absolutely do clear people of fault. Attributing blame is at the heart of their business model.
> 
> Where did you see any reference to it having gone to court?


So if someone like yourself can pull up a simple highway code fault for the HGV driver.....you think the insurance company just ignored that?? (assuming the HGV driver is at fault)


----------



## PaulW2

Which court? Answer: no court. It didn't go to court. Right? You said it went to court. It appears not to have. Just for the avoidance of doubt, is that correct? If it went to court we could have considered the evidence that was presented to the court.

To the insurance point: they have standard protocols that they use to keep things simple. This enables blame to be assigned cheaply and quickly. It's a business model.

The points raised in this thread are a separate matter.

To briefly recap:

He had a following distance of about 1 second. Fact. This is less than Highway Code rule 126. Fact. It is less than is generally accepted suitable for an HGV driver. Fact. If HGV drivers used this following distance it would cause the problems I outlined earlier. Fact. Had he driven like this in his HGV test he would have failed. Interpretation, but I'm pretty sure of it. Had I driven like that during my HGV training I would have been shot. Had I driven like that during my test I would have failed. You surely know this to be true.

It is possible for one person to be blameworthy without the other being squeaky clean, you know.


----------



## bigcats30

The court or not is not the issue....you have found the HGV driver guilty on the basis of a video yet all the lawyers an insurance company can muster couldn't get a thing to stick and have just given up....

I'm pointing out the simple facts that you don't know the full story and haven't seen all the evidence to judge

Plus the fact the HGV driver was cleared of all blame. ..says you are wrong.

facts....it doesn't Matter what we think or assume the HGV wasn't to blame.
Not an insurance company on this planet just gives in unless there is overwhelming evidence...that's their business model.


----------



## hermanh

bigcats30 said:


> The court or not is not the issue....you have found the HGV driver guilty on the basis of a video yet all the lawyers an insurance company can muster couldn't get a thing to stick and have just given up....
> 
> I'm pointing out the simple facts that you don't know the full story and haven't seen all the evidence to judge
> 
> Plus the fact the HGV driver was cleared of all blame. ..says you are wrong.
> 
> facts....it doesn't Matter what we think or assume the HGV wasn't to blame.
> Not an insurance company on this planet just gives in unless there is overwhelming evidence...that's their business model.


Why do people pay subs on here to talk this drivel ???

If you cant grasp what is being said and go on apportion blame as you do, it begs the question how do you get through life :wink:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

hermanh...time to go and pick up your Honda Civic, I think they must have repaired it by now.


----------



## chiefwigwam

who gives a ****?

civic driver needs to take the test again

lorry driver should have eased off but as Dick says, you cant do that at every junction or your hours would be up without getting anywhere.

lorry drivers are under constant regulation etc and have times to meet

4.5hrs driving followed by statutory break etc etc 9 hrs max per day


----------



## 113016

It must have caught the front bumper as it spun around :lol: :lol: 
One very careful non motorway driver

http://erepairables.com/salvage-cars-auction/cars/honda/civic/2013-honda-civic-5926459

This might come in handy


----------



## GEMMY

Hey W2, what was the truckers speed, fact please,distance from the other truck, fact please. what was the other truckers speed...fact please
Once obtained. i'll work out and corroborate your 1 second gap

tony


----------



## 113016

If you look very carefully at the start of the video, I think you might find he was gaining very slowly on the truck in front and he was probably about to pull out and overtake. His attention could have been on his o/s mirror.
But we will never know
The trucker can never win, if he pulled out early, they would moan about the time it was taking to overtake!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Despite the differing opinions of the members on the forum as to who, what and why I bet we all take that little bit more care when we are on busy major roads as a result of the debate. 

Safe journeys over the holiday period everyone.

Terry


----------



## 747

My two pennorth:

I think the car driver was like many other car drivers who think they have right of way when entering a motorway or dual carriageway. It is just one of the selfish things that drivers do these days and in direct contravention of the Highway Code.

At one time I would not move to make space if the driver was not using his/her indicators. It seems petty I know but I no longer do it as hardly anybody indicates these days. If they were using indicators well before entering (not just when they have got 2 wheels on the carriageway, which is the best you get these days), I would slow and flash them in.

I have some sympathy with the HGV driver although a tiny minority of them are no longer 'knights of the road'.


----------



## raynipper

Similarly when three lanes are reduced to one for roadworks. You can get an orderly line and then some impatient twit scoots down the blocked lane and tries to squeeze in at the last second. 
I am guilty of being 'aggressive' by not pulling back and allowing this rude person access.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

My favourite from my trucking days, was when you are happily (or maybe not too happily) driving along in the inside lane and approaching a slip off road and some numpty, comes up in lane 2 at a great speed and slows down alongside you,indicating left.
Then expecting you to slow down to let him cross to the slip road in front of you.
It's great fun when they miss their junction, but at the end of the day, they could have backed off and gone across the rear.
Idiots!

regarding rays above post. Me too! , however sometimes, if they are going one for one out of each lane, I will let them in.


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> My two pennorth:
> 
> I think the car driver was like many other car drivers who think they have right of way when entering a motorway or dual carriageway. It is just one of the selfish things that drivers do these days and in direct contravention of the Highway Code.
> 
> At one time I would not move to make space if the driver was not using his/her indicators. It seems petty I know but I no longer do it as hardly anybody indicates these days. If they were using indicators well before entering (not just when they have got 2 wheels on the carriageway, which is the best you get these days), I would slow and flash them in.
> 
> I have some sympathy with the HGV driver although a tiny minority of them are no longer 'knights of the road'.


Hypocrite! We all know your car doesn't even have indicators!

[fullalbumimg:58d7e4f6b9]722[/fullalbumimg:58d7e4f6b9]


----------



## prof20

Merry Christmas Barry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think Idiot is a bit over the top Grath, he'd need to get an education to accomplish being and idiot.

These drivers seem to think you should pull over to let them in and sometimes you can, but they fail to realise you may have a couple of cars on the other side from them so you have nowhere to go, but this driver clearly did not know how long his little tin box was, and paid the price.

Seeing we have a few threads on these cams, and as it was good quality footage, I wonder which system he had.


----------

